# ما طبيعة عمل المهندس المدني في مجال البترول؟؟؟



## SHIKESPEAR (8 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الاجابة على استفساري واكون شاكرلكم


----------



## almakdy (21 يناير 2013)

ممكن يكون مهندس مشرف على إعداد المواقع قبل الحفر
أو مهندس إعداد المباني الهيكلية و المباني بحسب إحتياجها


----------

